# Foot Dam



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Anything happening at Foote Dam? I debating on whether to make a trip or not...

Please PM with info if you don't want to post.


----------



## PLewy (Mar 29, 2004)

I was wondering the same. 
Is there still alot of ice on Foote Pond?
Any idea of the river temps?


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

its too early yet.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

There's steel in there October-May 1sienna. I'd put a motor on your boat if you go. Take some spin gear, plugs and spawn too. There's some deep holes....it's a big river, nothing like the Mio area or PM. I've swam in some of those holes and got down past 20' no problem. Flyfishing is possible, but I'd definately want a motor to back track here and there. You'll probably have to fish from the boat at 90% of the holes with fly gear. Anchor just outside the edge of the hole and drift through with indicators. You may be in 6' of water under the boat and have it drop off a lot right in front of you.

Google hot shoting....

Here's more: http://www.******************/skills/castspin/articles/hotshot/


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't have any first hand info, but if I were to go by past experience, the Au Sable around the second week of March, warmup or not, would be winter holes with winter tactics still. Waxworms play a big role on that river right now, and will for atleast the next 3 weeks or so. Spawn seems better once we get more into April, but it will still work(especially mornings). Upper river will have lots of darker winter fish, with some fresh runs, while the lower will be mostly chromers.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

uptracker said:


> There's steel in there October-May 1sienna. I'd put a motor on your boat if you go. Take some spin gear, plugs and spawn too. There's some deep holes....it's a big river, nothing like the Mio area or PM. I've swam in some of those holes and got down past 20' no problem. Flyfishing is possible, but I'd definately want a motor to back track here and there. You'll probably have to fish from the boat at 90% of the holes with fly gear. Anchor just outside the edge of the hole and drift through with indicators. You may be in 6' of water under the boat and have it drop off a lot right in front of you.
> 
> Google hot shoting....
> 
> Here's more: http://www.******************/skills/castspin/articles/hotshot/


There is only 1 hole on the river that might be 20 feet deep, and that is The Meat Hole, up from Rea Road (it isn't any kind of secret). There are a few that might go 12 - 15 feet, but not many anymore, with the lakes so low. 

I fish the river from a boat most of the time. I rarely park and get out to fish, as I can stand on top of the water in my boat, and have a much better angle for drifting. As AusableSteelhead mentioned, there are always fish in the general area of the dam. Still winter fishing mode. I was up last weekend, and while there wasn't any shore ice, a bayou off the lower river was still covered in ice. It is all melting fast, though. The runoff we are seeing is from the frozen ground thawing. I am 100% sure there is still ice on Foote pond. Flies, plugs, and bait all take fish on a regular basis.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Don't mean to argue fishndude, but I've personally swam some huge holes in there. We used to camp every weekend during salmon and steelhead runs. We'd turn into the whirlpool and hang a left to the sites. Quite a few holes upriver (say 2 river miles) from there are really deep....surprisingly deep. They're also 25 yards wide and 100 yards long. Believe me, I went back and swam them in the summer...when water levels were down.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

There's some pretty deep water above the Scout Camp. Not much current, but deep


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Did you go 1siena?


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

uptracker said:


> Don't mean to argue fishndude, but I've personally swam some huge holes in there. We used to camp every weekend during salmon and steelhead runs. We'd turn into the whirlpool and hang a left to the sites. Quite a few holes upriver (say 2 river miles) from there are really deep....surprisingly deep. They're also 25 yards wide and 100 yards long. Believe me, I went back and swam them in the summer...when water levels were down.


yep true dat


----------

